# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  Unhappy With My Hair Transplant - Can I be Repaired? | Paul McAndrews, M.D.

## tbtadmin

Question Submitted Through hairloss.iahrs.org

*IAHRS Member, Paul McAndrews, M.D. of Pasadena and Beverly Hills Responds:*

When I had a hair transplant two years ago I was told that the hair would be transplanted exactly as they grow in nature. Now my new hair grows in about five different directions making it very hard to style it. It is at the point that I am more embarrassed to leave the house than before I had the hair transplant. I feel so stupid that I didn't find the IAHRS before I had this done. I did hardly any research and just trusted the first place I went to. Can my hair transplant be fixed, or is this the way Ill look for life?

----------

